# Penn Sargus



## hardenberg (4. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Link: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138965

Muss sagen optisch ein echter Leckerbissen. Habe sie vor ca. einem Monat mal begrabbeln können und muss sagen machte spontan einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Klasse ist, dass die kleineren Modelle auch überproportional dicke Achsen haben.

Leider kann ich nicht sagen ob sie eine ins Getriebe geschraubte Kurbel hat aber Kurbelspiel konnte ich glaube ich nicht feststellen.
Jetzt wäre es natürlich interessant wie sie wickelt, gerade bei z.B. der 2000er mit sehr dünnen Geflochtenen, wo man sie ja sogar an leichte Spinnruten hängen könnte.

Also haut mal in die Tasten wer was genaueres weiß oder sie noch besser schon hat!


----------



## fluefiske (4. November 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich habe mir gerade die Daten angeschaut.Was mir neg. auffällt ist das hohe Gewicht.Hoffentlich dient das der Robustheit,Zuverlässigkeit und Lebensdauer.Ansonsten aber nicht schlecht.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich hab mir gestern am Strand sone Rolle angeguckt.
Die Schnurverlegung mit dünnem Geflecht war top.
Das Gewicht der Rolle geht gerade noch.
Der beim Kurbeln auftretende Widerstand, ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel.
Geht gar nicht!!


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hier ist ein ausführliches Review zur Rolle - Das Fazit ist eher durchwachsen, als "Verbrauchsrolle für 1-2 Saisons" sicherlich empfehlenswert. 

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193


----------



## Fischopa (15. November 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Habe ich auch in Erwägung gezogen.Wenn ich mir aber das Spiel an der Kurbelachse ansehe #d bin ich schon bedient.Und das bei einer neuen Rolle.Wie sieht das nach 1-2 Jahren aus? Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben oder weniger, für gleiche Qualität.

MfG ,Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Toto.00.7 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Absolut geile Rolle


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (21. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Drecks Schnurverlegung! Dann doch lieber eine "ältere Shimano" Da weisst de was de hast!!! Technium oder Stratic!!


----------



## celler (21. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Drecks Schnurverlegung! Dann doch lieber eine "ältere Shimano" Da weisst de was de hast!!! Technium oder Stratic!!



Bei genug Spannung auf der Schnur ist die Schnurverlegung top.


Ich bin zufrieden mit der Rolle, nutze sie zum Kutterangeln...


----------



## Khaane (21. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Drecks Schnurverlegung! Dann doch lieber eine "ältere Shimano" Da weisst de was de hast!!! Technium oder Stratic!!



Auch wenn ich kein Fan der Sargus bin, so ist die Rolle fürs Pilken deutlich besser geeignet als ne Technium oder Stradic. 

Zum einem durch die Exzenterverlegung (hat Technium auch)  und zum anderen durch das Vollmetallgehäuse (+Rotor), sowie der Schraubkurbel.

Ich persönlich finde die Cardinal 700/800/STX besser als die Sargus, aber für den günstigen Preis, ist die Sargus ne Top-Meeresrolle fürs Grobe.


----------



## IngoS (21. August 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich bin mit meiner 6000er auch voll zufrieden, eine super Rolle zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Sorry fürs ausgraben des Freds...

Ich wollt mal fragen ob es eventuell noch jemand gibt der die Rolle seither ausgiebig getestet hat,wär echt nett.

Im Raubfisch Abo könnt man die Sargus 3000-6000 für 32€ Aufpreis als Prämie wählen,würde die auf meine KSII Zander 15-55g WG Spinnrute mit 2,7m Länge montieren wenn se denn halbwegs was taugt.



Der obige Testbeicht is ja leider in Englisch und Google übersetzt mal wieder so grauenhaft das ich nach dem 1. Satz gleich wieder aufgehört habe......


----------



## andy72 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

halbwegs was taugt ????? wtf, die rolle ist sehr gut zwar minimalistisch aber top und salzwasserbeständig !!!


----------



## Dart (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich fische die Sargus mit meiner Zweit/Reservecombo seit 1,5 Jahren.
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ist top, robustes Getriebe, ein echtes Arbeitstier das keine Zicken macht, die Schnurverlegung ist auch völlig ok. 
Nachteile...Gewicht, etwas schwergängig beim Kurbeln, für meinen Geschmack ist die max. Bremskraft, bei meiner 4000er, eher unterdurchschnittlich. Dennoch ein insgesamt gutes Fazit, mit den leichten!!! Nachteilen, kann ich bei dem Preis gut leben.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



andy72 schrieb:


> halbwegs was taugt ????? wtf, die rolle ist sehr gut zwar minimalistisch aber top und salzwasserbeständig !!!




hehe :q

Bin normal eher der Typ der lieber etwas tiefer in Geldbeutel greift und dann gutes Material bekommt eigentlich egal bei was(was ich be meinen 2 1. Combos auch gemacht habe),nur hab ich jetzt halt an Kescher,den 2 Combos und sonstigen Zubehör wo ich immer noch nicht alles habe schon gut Geld verballert und muss jetzt mal bissle vom Gas gehen.

Dann bestell ch mir das 3000er Model müsst ja locker ausreichen und vom Gewicht her mit 335g ists noch i.O.


@Dart ja aber ne 4000er is für meine Spinnrute mit -55g WG ist die doch viel zu groß?

200/0,25er Schnur reichen locker,kommt ja eh Geflecht drauf und auf die Ersatzrolle fürs erste mal ne Mono das ich die Rute hin und wieder auch mal zum Grund/Posenangeln vergewaltigen kann da brauch ich ja auch keine 30er Mono draufziehen für das habe ich ja meine Chub Outkast mit 2,75lbs.


EDIT

Wenn die Bremse schlapp machen sollte wird se später wenn ich wieder flüssiger bin gegen ne Technium oder sowas ausgetauscht,aber erstmal sollt das ausreichen.


----------



## andy72 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

das ist ne super rolle penn baut keinen schrott und die bremse ist auch top,sorry aber wenn jemand an ner sargus rumnörgelt ist das für mich schon pathologisch und derjenige hätte bestimmt bei ner van staal auch noch was zu meckern


----------



## lsski (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



andy72 schrieb:


> das ist ne super rolle penn baut keinen schrott und die bremse ist auch top,sorry aber wenn jemand an ner sargus rumnörgelt ist das für mich schon pathologisch und derjenige hätte bestimmt bei ner van staal auch noch was zu meckern


 

*Genau !*

 Sargus wird erst ab 4000 aufwärts interessant was Leistung angeht. ( Große Fische )
Rotaugen fängt mann mit einer Stippe#6

LG Jeff


----------



## mr.pepse (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Die verdickte Messingachse ist meines Erachtens reine Marketingsache. Die kritischen Biegespannungen treten da auf, wo die Achse vom Rotor/Rücklaufsperre gelagert ist. Den oberen Bereich auf dem die Spule sitzt zu verstärken bringt nur zweierlei: Gewicht und ein robustes _Aussehen_. Sonst nichts.

Ich finde die Rolle vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis übrigens sehr gut. Aber für das etwas schwerere Angeln. Zum Blinkern muss dann doch ne Shimano her


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich finde die Sargus ist echt eine Top Rolle. Ich hab 2 davon und bisjetzt gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

hi,
Ich hatte die 4000er mit zum Pilken auf der Ostsee und ich muss sagen : #6 - TOP - #6
Die hat nen ruhigen lauf und is verdammt robust! Gibt zwar leichtere Rollen aber das geht schon! 
Nächstes Jahr wird sie zum Hardcore Zander und Hecht jiggen verwendet ... wenn sie das ab kann hat sie gewonnen! |bigeyes
mfg


----------



## andy72 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



> Nächstes Jahr wird sie zum Hardcore Zander und Hecht jiggen verwendet ... wenn sie das ab kann hat sie gewonnen!



kann sie, kann sie!!!!!


----------



## Ingmarhunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hallo, 

hab mla ne Frage. Würdet ihr eher die Penn Slammer 360 oder die Sargus 2000 nehmen. Ud wieviel Schnur fasst die Sargus 2000 von o.25 oder 0.30 Mono? Womit habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## bobbl (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Die haben doch ne völlig verschiedene Größe..


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

In Sachen Preisleistung im Meeresbereich (Pilken/Jiggen etc.) ist die Sargus wohl nicht zu toppen.

Für 50 € gibt es im Bereich der Pilkrollen nichts vergleichbares.

Hier ein Review:

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=623193&highlight=penn+sargus+review

PS: Bin trotzdem kein Fan der Sargus.


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Was erstaunlich ist, von vielen wird bemängelt, dass die Qualität der aktuellen Rollen rückläufig sei - Im Gegenteil, man erhält für sein Geld technisch immer bessere und hochwertigere Rollen.

Früher hat man für 90 DM nur Gerümpel und Schrott bekommen, mittlerweile gibt es zahlreiche gute Rollen unter 50 €.


----------



## bobbl (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@ Khaane

Was hast du an der Rolle zu bemängeln?
Ich hab mir nämlisch überlegt die evtl zu bestellen...


----------



## Ingmarhunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Guten Tag,

ich finde die Slammer besser, weil sie von der größe her wenieger wiegt. Das kann ich nur sagen. Weil die 4000 Sargus wiegt vielzu viel.


----------



## Ronin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich finde die Slammer besser, weil sie von der größe her wenieger wiegt. Das kann ich nur sagen. Weil die 4000 Sargus wiegt vielzu viel.



nämlich wieviel?


----------



## StefanN :) (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hey Leute,

ich selber haben die sargus 3000er und 4000er

muss sagen die Rolle ist sorubust wie sie aussieht, wirklich hammer...alleine der Preis ist top! Kurbelspiel is sogut wie gar nicht da..ausser die schnurrverlegung is nich die beste, allerdings bekommt man trotzdem keine perücken oder sonstiges..alles in allem einen klasse, robuste und preiswerte Rolle!

MfG Stefan


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Ronin schrieb:


> nämlich wieviel?


 
370 Gramm wiegt die 4000er


----------



## StefanN :) (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

achja nochma zum gewicht...die rolle ist wirklich nich die leichteste, das stimmt allerdings..ich hab zuerst auch gedacht..ahhh sollst du dir die wirklich holen? und dann hab ich es getan . ich kann sagen, so schwer ist sie nich...benutze sie zum schleppen und zum gufieren...es geht wunderbar...wer sagt sie sei zu schwer oder sonstiges sollte sie vllt mal testen


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



StefanN :) schrieb:


> achja nochma zum gewicht...die rolle ist wirklich nich die leichteste, das stimmt allerdings..ich hab zuerst auch gedacht..ahhh sollst du dir die wirklich holen? und dann hab ich es getan . ich kann sagen, so schwer ist sie nich...benutze sie zum schleppen und zum gufieren...es geht wunderbar...wer sagt sie sei zu schwer oder sonstiges sollte sie vllt mal testen


 
Im Internet stehen zum Teil falsche Angaben laut denen die 4000er 670 Gramm wiegen soll aber ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört die die Rolle haben und nachgewogen haben und sie hat immer ~370 Gramm gewogen.
Ich hab sie mir als kostenlose Prämie zur Rute und Rolle bestellt ( die 4000er ) und ich werde, wenn die Rolle da ist, posten wie schwer sie ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich habe sie auch und die wiegt ca.370gr.

Steht auch auf der Rückseite des Gerlingerkataloges: *372gr*.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich finde die Slammer besser, weil sie von der größe her wenieger wiegt. Das kann ich nur sagen. Weil die 4000 Sargus wiegt vielzu viel.


 
Auf welches Gewicht hast du deine Aussage bezogen?


----------



## shR!mp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

also bei meiner sargus 2000 ist die schnurverlegung mit 5 kg powerpro vergleichbar der schnurverlegung die ich vorher bei meiner spro passion 720 hatte mit der gleichen schnur hatte

sie harmoniert dazu sehr gut mit meiner leichten spinnrute (2.4m 10-40g wg)

für den preis von 50 €  fast nicht zu toppen


----------



## Ingmarhunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Also ich meine die Slammer wiegt wenieger als die Sargus 4000. Die sind doch ungefähr gleichgroß, oder?


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hab mir das 3000er Modell übers Raubfisch Abo bestellt.

Werd die Rolle hauptsächlich zum spinnen nehmen für meine 55G Rute,denk ne 4000er wär schonwieder zu groß/schwer.

Binschon gespannt normal müsst se bis spätestens Dienstag da sein.


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ Khaane
> 
> Was hast du an der Rolle zu bemängeln?
> Ich hab mir nämlisch überlegt die evtl zu bestellen...



In der Preisklasse ist die schon gut, wie gesagt "war" die Cardinal mal ne Alternative - Nach dem Refresh aber fallen die Cardinals für mich flach.

Der etwas schwere Lauf und das Gewicht sind für mich 2 Kritikpunkte - Aber welche 50 € hat eine Schraubkurbel und ein Vollmetallgehäuse?


----------



## BvB (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Also ich hab auch die Sargus 4000 ich damit gut zufrieden besonderes mit der Robustheit und Salzwasserfestigkeit und die hohe übersetzung der Rolle.Die schnurverlegung ist auch 1a !!!


----------



## Dakarangus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hallo,
ich suche eine Rolle fürs ULTRA-leichte Spinnfischen, so mit 0,16er monofil.
fürs leichte Spinnfischen mit 0,20er nutze ich eine Penn slammer 260, ich weiß aber nicht ob man ihr auch 16er Mono zutrauen kann, auch ist sie für die ultra leichte spinnrute etwas schwer denke ich. Oder?

Kann jemand etwas über das wickelbild von sehr dünner schnur wie 16er mono auf der Sargus 2000 sagen?
*- Ist sie Sargus 2000 zum ultraleichten spinnfischen geeignet?*

*- Wie ist denn die hohe Übersetzung von 6,2:1, habe noch nie eine so schnelle Rolle gefischt, ist das ein großer Unterschied zu normalen 5,x:1?*


----------



## Chiforce (8. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Der Thread wurde wieder vorgekramt :-D

Also die Sargus würd ich nicht für "ultraleicht" einstufen dafür ist die zu grob ...
dafür empfehle ich eher die Shimano Symmetre 500


----------



## Dakarangus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Würdest du die Sargus 2000 denn zum leichten Spinnfischen nehmen?
Ich nehme nämlich gerne die Rollen eine Nummer größe, würde also eine Rolle zum leichten spinnfischen auf die Ultraleichte Rute machen. 
also eine ganz kleine stationärrolle so in der 1000er Größe würde ich nicht nehmen.

Meine Frage geht *eher um die Schnurverlegung, kommt die 2000er Sargus mit so dünner Schnur klar?*

(Danke für die Empfehlung zur Symetre Chiforce, ich möchte aber nichts mehr von Shimano kaufen, hat mich zu oft hängen lassen und der Kundensevice ist zu schlecht)


----------



## olaft64 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Kann Dir nichts nur 2000er Penn sagen, aber für den gleichen Zweck habe ich eine 1000er Mitchell Advanced Blade Alu an einer Fox Rage Spin 2,25m mit 5-21g WG. Solltest Du auch mal in Betracht ziehen- auch Metallbody etc. und "normaler" Einzug/ Übersetzung.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## rogumatt (9. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ja, die Sargus 2000 kannst Du zum Spinnfischen verwenden.
Habe selbst eine und verwende Sie am Bach in der Forellensaison mit 0,18er Mono und jetzt auf Barsch mit 0,10er Nanofil auf der Zweitspule. Eingesetzt an leichter Daiwa Rute mit 2-7g.

Schnurverlegung ist vollkommen in Ordnung - sehr akkurat.

Einzigster Kritikpunkt: der Kurbelknauf liegt nicht so optimal in der Hand bei dem  ständigen Kurbeln. Da ist der unserer noch in Besitz befindlichen Shimano Catanas bedeutend besser geformt.


----------



## Dakarangus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Super, danke euch!
Wie ist denn die Übersetzung, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## rogumatt (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Das mit der Übersetzung bei der Sargus vernachlässige ich. Merke kaum Unterschied, obwohl ich tagsüber öfters schon mal zwischen den zwei Spinnruten (UL und Mittlere) wechsle. An der mittleren Rute ist eine WFT Braidspin GII 3000 mit 5,1:1


----------



## olaft64 (12. November 2012)

Du musst halt bei der Penn bewusst langsamer einkurbeln, um die 20 cm (o.ae.) mehr Schnureinholung auszugleichen- machbar auf jeden Fall.

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Eichi06 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Also ich habe 2 des 5000er Modells in meinem Besitz. Eine hab ich auf ner 3m Spinne mit nem Wurfgewicht bis 75 gramm. Absolut Top...egal ob zum Spinnen in der Elbe oder zum Uferangeln in Norwegen. Ebenfalls nehme ich diese Rute zum Uferangeln auf Karpfen...Die andere ist ebenfalls auf ner Karpfenrute (2,25lbs)...was soll ich sagen, wenn man ein liebhaber von Frontbremsrollen beim Karpfenangeln ist und auf Rücklauf verzichten kann, ist die Rolle absolut top. Bis jetzt hab ich damit jeden Karpfen drillen können. Sei er noch so bockig im Drill gewesen:vik:


----------

